# Incorporating deadlifts and squats



## musclehead24 (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm about to start a routine using the P/RR/S principles. My split will either be

Chest/Tris/Shoulders
off
Legs
off
Back/Bis
off
off

or

Chest
Back
off
Legs
Shoulders/Arms
off
off

I want to do both squats and deadlifts on the power week because I know the importance of these two exercises to build mass. How should I incorporate both Squats and Deads into the above splits? Can I do squats and deads both on leg day? Or is that too much? Would it be better to alternate and squat one week then deadlift the next power week? Or should deads be done on back day instead of leg day?


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 21, 2008)

Do whatever you want. I like to have 2 lower body days. I don't organize my split in body parts.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 21, 2008)

Well theyre leg exercises, do them on leg day?


----------



## Elson (Jan 21, 2008)

agree above ..i do my DL and squats on leg day


----------



## DontStop (Jan 21, 2008)

I usually do my deadlifts on back days as a finishing exercise. Mind you, my goals aren't strength so really, whatever days you feel to be your strangth days

I don't reccomend doing squats and deadlifts on the same day though, as for i find i use my lower back while doing squats too.


----------



## Namo (Jan 21, 2008)

I prefer a push/pull full body split....    I do deads on pull days, squats on push days

I also put these exercises ahead of everything else and make sure to do them first as they are the most taxing/rewarding


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 23, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Well theyre leg exercises, do them on leg day?



I'm not sure I'd agree that they're leg exercises, though. This label seems to leave so much information out of what they truly are. They use just about every muscle group I can think of, including large recruitment in the legs and back in particular. But labeling them as a 'leg exercise' is a little like saying that tennis is a 'swing exercise' IMHO.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 24, 2008)

Squaggleboggin said:


> I'm not sure I'd agree that they're leg exercises, though. This label seems to leave so much information out of what they truly are. They use just about every muscle group I can think of, including large recruitment in the legs and back in particular. But labeling them as a 'leg exercise' is a little like saying that tennis is a 'swing exercise' IMHO.



No, i agree. They are pretty much full body exercises, especially with the basic variations (regular deads, back squat). With that sort of split though, you have to choose where to put them i guess, lol.

I dont think its too out there to say the relevant leg muscles have a large part in the movements though. Ive done deads in the same session as other pulling movements like rows with good results too, but mostly i keep em on leg day when the program is split like that.


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 24, 2008)

Squats first on Leg day (Monday), Deads first on back day (Friday) for me. 

Works a treat.


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 24, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Squats first on Leg day (Monday), Deads first on back day (Friday) for me.
> 
> Works a treat.



BINGO!  We have a winner.   These are two HUGE power movements and require all your energy and concentration.  That's why I always put them in as the first exercise on their given day.  Also, (I'm sticking to my side of this argument), trying to do them both on the same day just doesn't work for me.  By the time I'm done with one, there's no way in Hell I have enough energy left to get the full benefit out of the other.  For instance; if you do an absolute balls to the wall squat workout, how can you possibly have enough energy left to do justice to three or four working sets of deads?  Other people may be able to do it, I can't.  I'd rather give my Central Nervous system a couple days to recover and then hit the deads with a full head of steam.


----------



## StanUk (Jan 24, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Squats first on Leg day (Monday), Deads first on back day (Friday) for me.
> 
> Works a treat.



I agree 100% with this!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 24, 2008)

While I think it would be fine when starting out, I think when you get more advanced in the poundages you are using, you might not want to do heavy squats and deads in the same week, now I am talking over a 300 squat for reps and over 350 deadlift for reps.

The best powerlifters usually don't do heavy squats and deads in the same week, and you can't deny they aren't strong.


----------

